

How Movity (YC W10) built a noise dataset of the Tenderloin - paulgb
http://blog.movity.com/post/702213904/the-visualization-of-noise

======
jbellis
It looks like the answer is "it's pretty damn noisy everywhere we measured."

------
qq66
Is it legal to say "This device is being tracked by the SFPD" if it's not?

~~~
rms
I would guess it is unlawful, but not illegal. Meaning that the median bad
consequence for doing it is that the authorities tell you to stop doing it and
then you have to stop doing it.

------
yosho
Noise is definitely an interesting factor, but the truth is, most renters
simply want the most bang for the buck and therefore, price is still the most
important metric used in apartment hunting.

~~~
jswinghammer
If you have kids this information is invaluable. My daughter is a light
sleeper and I can tell you that I've had more than one unfun night dealing
with noise in our neighborhood in Boston.

~~~
jrockway
I used to live in a noisy apartment -- due to the fact that my cat loved to
knock things over at night, causing loud noises.

The solution was earplugs.

------
dotBen
Interesting stuff but I'm wondering why you guys chose to do this in the
Tenderloin?

In terms of the premise of 'not wanting to move somewhere noisy', noise is the
least of your worries if you are moving to the Tenderloin. And most people
living there don't hav a choice.

I would have thought more context could be put on this data if it was about an
area people chose to live in (but is noisy/industrial, like SoMa).

------
brianbreslin
fascinating study. Questions: 1\. how can you drive the price down per corner?
(make it affordable for large scale measurement). 2\. don't most people
already have a general idea of how noisy a place is when they visit? 3\. will
realtors pay for this data?

------
kordless
I wonder if these guys considered that some homes have better sound insulation
than others? While the outside may be noisy, the inside may be quiet. A noisy
house in a less noisy area may be noisier than a quiet house in a loud area.

------
swah
Shouldn't this be better executed with JS on this iPad days?

